# Stolen Rafts Oregon



## Buschman (Feb 12, 2017)

My buddies had two rafts stolen yesterday 11/16/21 in the Rogue River Oregon area. Both are Sotar's, the red one is a 15' and the blue gray is 14'6" I think. In the second pic the 1st and 2nd boats are the stolen ones. In the 3rd pic the blue gray sotar is the stolen one. Spread the word, I hate people...


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Post on FB marketplace and craplist. I'll keep an eye out. People suck...Sorry.


----------



## Buschman (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm not on FB but the owner of the red raft is and he has been sharing with everyone.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Thieves suck.


----------



## travisdecker (Feb 18, 2020)

air tags?


----------

